
How China Is Quickly Becoming an AI Superpower - freediver
https://singularityhub.com/2018/08/29/china-ai-superpower/#sm.0000m5r9o8dtkew8y3x22vdab0230
======
melling
There is an upside to China investing heavily in AI, the technology will
advance much quicker.

Perhaps this means the Singularity is nearer, if you believe in such a thing.

~~~
sexy_seedbox
Singularity... with Chinese characteristics.

------
noicebrewery
Nerd might be chic in some circles now but is still widely derided by
politicians seeking to show themselves as men of the people.

While Asian countries proudly and unabashedly pursue technological advancement
and innovation western policitians are still pretending that our economy is
dependent entirely on guys mining coal with a pickaxe.

You can see the Western fall of technology not only in AI but in renewables as
well.

